# Sky: iPad-App übertrug Zugangsdaten unverschlüsselt



## Newsfeed (14 Juni 2010)

Wer den Netzwerkverkehr etwa an einem öffentlichen Hotspot belauschte, fand darin unter Umständen die Sky-Kundennumer und PIN, die die gerade veröffentlichte Streaming-App fürs iPad unverschlüsselt an den Server geschickt hatte.

Weiterlesen...


----------

